# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA Y CON CASCARA OFERTA S/ 8.00 KILO

## Carlos Valenzuela

Tenemos en oferta Sacha Inchi semilla tostada y fresca proveniente de Tarapoto a S/. 8.00. Sacos de 40 a 45 kilos. contactarse a este correo : cvalenzuela@viadirecta.com.pe o al RPM : 999800946. Stock limitadoTemas similares: Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi VENDEMOS SEMILLA DE SACHA INCHI Artículo: Mayor oferta de pavo hizo que su precio baje S/. 1 el kilo Exportadores tengo capacidad para procesar 1000Kg mensuales de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostada Sacha Inchi

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: 
Se ven bien las semillas, aunque no conozco mucho del producto como para poder decirte si la oferta es buena. En todo caso, al ojo pienso que S/.8 es buen precio por 1 Kg de semillas tostada. 
Tal vez sea bueno que aclares que es S/.8 x Kg, porque si no pueden pensar que tu oferta es por saco... ¿o yo soy el confundido?  :Big Grin:  También sería bueno saber si el precio varía por semillas fresca o tostada. 
Y una recomendación es que subas una foto de la presentación en sacos para que los interesados puedan ver cómo entregarías el producto. 
Suerte con la venta y saludos.

----------


## Carlos Valenzuela

Buenos días, Adjunto fotografías de como puede ser entregado El Sacha Inchi: Si por saco o si son bolsas de 2 kg o 4 Kg. El precio de 8 soles es por kilo. No hay diferencia de precios entre fresco y no fresco. El sacha Inchi que no es fresco sabe mas amargo. Pero igual sigue siendo comestible. La particularidad del Sacha Inchi tostado y sin pelar, es que hay que masticarlo para quitarle con las uñas la cascara, y esto es uno por uno. Toma unos 3 a 4 segundos. No crea vicio o dependencia. Si se está atento y consciente al momento de hacer este proceso, ayuda para el stress. Además que es un gran depurativo de la sangre, contiene omega 3, 6 y 9. Contiene grasas saturadas que no produce el cuerpo humano, pero que las necesita. Su consumo es de 10 a 12 semillas por día. Lo que sub conscientemente, en alguna neurona del lóbulo frontal, se incita a la disciplina alimenticia y por extensión a todo un hábito correcto de saber alimentarse. Archivo adjunto 4566Archivo adjunto 4567

----------


## pacotore

hola carlos
y vends semillas de sacha inchi como para inicarme en este rubro?

----------


## Carlos Valenzuela

Claro, Precisamente las semillas se Sacha Inchi SIN TOSTAR, son semilas para sembrar. También tenemos al precio de 5.00 soles kilo. Sacos de 50 Kilos y en stock en Lima. mi correo cvalenzuela@viadirecta.com.pe

----------

max samame

----------


## Patriciagro

Buen día, necesito 5 tm a mas de Sacha inchi sin tostar, por favor escribir a ayalaespinoza@yahoo.es.
Gracias.

----------


## bio-omegas

Estimados Sr. Carlos Valenzuela: 
Todavía tendrá semilla de Sacha Inchi para vender ??? Nuestra empresa BIO OMEGAS PERU SAC, necesita comprar 1500 Kgs. de semilla de Sacha Inchi para la primera semana de enero 2016. Y programar futuras compras de semilla para el año. 
Cualquier oferta seria por favor contactarnos a los teléfonos que me aparecen en mi firma o al siguiente correo: jorgedelrio@bio-omegas.com 
Saludos,  *Jorge del Río Anavitarte*
Gerente de Operaciones
Bio Omegas Perú S.A.C.
Teléfonos : (511) 683-1091  //  (511) 683-1092  //  (51) 992-855-710
Skype      : bio.omegas.peru
E-mail      : *jorgedelrio@bio-omegas.com*
Web         :* www.bio-omegas.com*

----------

